# Mehrere Not-aus in Reihe schalten auf pnozx2p ?



## Puntostyler85 (16 September 2013)

Hallo, ich bin der Felix 20 und Azubi

ich muss mehrere Not aus von einer Maschine verdrahten.
nun frage ich mich wie?

soll ich für jeden Taster ein Kabel in schaltschrank rein mit Klemmen und dann dort in Reihe schalten und aufs pnoz x2p?

kann ich das so lösen?

vielen dank im voraus:/)


----------



## Larzerus (16 September 2013)

Deine Vorgehensweise ist so völlig korrekt.

Wichtig ist nur das Entsprechend des nötigen Performance Levels alle Komponenten dieses Level erfüllen


----------



## Puntostyler85 (16 September 2013)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Deine Vorgehensweise ist so völlig korrekt.
> 
> Wichtig ist nur das Entsprechend des nötigen Performance Levels alle Komponenten dieses Level erfüllen



Okay Super dann bin ich ja froh))
die ganzen Not aus muss ich ja dann zu erst alle auf Klemmen legen und dort in Reihe schalten oder weil außerhalb macht's ja kein Sinn.


----------



## WL7001 (17 September 2013)

Gibt es keinen Schaltplan nach dem du verdrahten musst oder machen das in deiner Firma die Lehrlinge nach Lust und Laune? Wird so ein wichtiger Bereich nicht vorher vom Ausbilder gründlich erklärt und nach getaner Arbeit kontrolliert?

Mir stehen die Haare zu Berge wenn ich so etwas lese. 

Hoffentlich kaufen wir nicht so eine Maschine / Anlage an welcher der Lehrling die Not-AUS (NOT-HALT) Kette so verdrahtet, wie es es in irgendeinem Forum (nichts gegen dieses hier, ist das Beste im Netz) gelesen hat.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Puntostyler85 (17 September 2013)

Diese Maschine wird nicht verkauft wird nicht verwendet nichts einfach ein Projekt.


----------



## acid (17 September 2013)

Naja, wenn es ein Projekt ist, das Not-Aus-Tasten erforderlich macht, dann geht von der Anlage wohl eine Gefahr aus. 
So etwas sollte nicht von einem Lehrling auf gut Glück verdrahtet werden.

Nichts gegen dich und dein Interesse an der Thematik, auch deinen Enthusiasmus in allen Ehren, aber wie und wo Not-Aus Tasten eingebaut und angeschlossen werden sollte eine entsprechende Fachkraft entscheiden und planen, das ist kein Thema für Lehrlinge (nochmal: nicht persönlich nehmen)

Nichts desto trotz, die Leitungen der Schalter in den Schaltschrank zu führen ist gut, einfach an der Anlage alles direkt in Serie zu schalten geht zwar auch, aber dem Instandhalter, der einen Not-Aus Fehler an so einer Anlage sucht, solltest du aus dem Weg gehen. Dein Ansatz, auch wenn dieser ohne die Anlage zu kennen absolut nicht aussagekräftig ist, muss von einer Fachkraft geprüft werden, egal ob diese Anlage produktiv ist oder nicht. Du sollst ja auch was lernen, und das geht in diesem Fall kaum über ein Forum...


----------



## computershooter (13 Oktober 2013)

du sollst jeden not aus apart verdrahten auf ein pnoz siehe die manual.
es kann aber auch einfacher durch sie alle in serie zu setzen aber bei einen kurzschluss irgendwo ist die not aus nicht mehr gut.
einen pnoz hat also separate eingange.


----------



## Tommi (14 Oktober 2013)

Puntostyler85 schrieb:


> Diese Maschine wird nicht verkauft wird nicht verwendet nichts einfach ein Projekt.



Also, wenn das ein Projekt im Rahmen der Ausbildung ist, ist es durchaus legitim, daß die Azubis
mal selbst so etwas planen.
Das muss dann anschließend natürlich bewertet werden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (14 Oktober 2013)

Wenn du einige Not-Halt hinereinanderschaltest, dann muss du ggf. auch den Spannungsabfall (Leitungslänge / Querschnitt) beachten.

Da ja immer Hin- und Rückwg gilt, kommt man da schnell auf kritische Grenzen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

